
Trump pushing for Covid vaccine by Nov 1 - xivzgrev
https://www.centredaily.com/news/coronavirus/article245406245.html
======
xivzgrev
Obviously Trump doesn't care about vaccines killing people or giving them
cancer. All he cares about is getting re-elected. And unfortunately I'm
betting a lot of fence-sitters would see this as "he gets shit done".

